# Puppy Missing Pee Pad (HELP!)



## Olafs_Mommy (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Guys, 
I have a 3 month old puppy, who i got very young. So right off the bat we potty trained him, and he eventually started peeing on the pads. But now, we've noticed he'll walk on the pad with only his front paws on it, and then pee, missing the pee pad altogether. 

Whats going on? He was doing find and now he's messing up again...any suggestions or advice?


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

My puppy does the same thing about half the time. I know he thinks he's going on the pad, but I don't think he has the ability to judge where his pee is going in relation to where he is with the pad.

It helped about 80% when I got a pee pad "holder" (by which I mean I cheaped out and instead of ordering an actual holder, I just used the lid of an underbed storage container and put the pad in the center). Since he now has something he kind of "steps in" to, he will almost always get all the way on it before peeing.


----------



## Olafs_Mommy (Mar 20, 2015)

Well i do have a pee pad that has a cover to it. And most of the day I have him blocked off in the kitchen with that overed pee pad. But when we get home and let him out he uses the other pee pads that doesn't have a cover. But we noticed when we come home and look in the kitchen he's peed around the covered pee pad too. So I'm not sure what's going on. He was doing so well and now he's just peeing randomly everywhere. He is going to the vet this Sunday to get his last round of shots, so hopefully they have some input on this strange behavior.


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

When you say covered, do you mean it has a lid like a cat's litterbox? Maybe he's afraid to go inside the scary cave to pee?


----------



## Olafs_Mommy (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh haha no its not like kitty litter box cover, Um it's just these lining to make sure the puppy didn't play with it and move it around. Sorry Haha.


----------



## Olafs_Mommy (Mar 20, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pup...ffers.dyns.net%2Fpuppy-pad-holder.php;600;600


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't think your dog realizes he's not standing completely on the pad. I would put the pad in a cat litter box so that he has to step in to use it - which would force him to step all the way in. 

At 3 months, he's still quite young so mistakes can be expected... he should be going outside or placed in the litter box every 15 mins or so and right after eating or drinking.


----------



## Olafs_Mommy (Mar 20, 2015)

He gets his last shots tomorrow and then we'll be taking him outside to use the bathroom. But yeah, its just weird, i never seen a dog unlearn peeing on a pad hahaha.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We taped 4 pee pads together and put them on a cardboard (you can get these big lids/ like an upside down shoe box lid from big box stores like Costco/ Walmart) but we had some pretty big puppies..... maybe 2 would be enough for your guy.... its handy for when you have to be out for a while and saves your floor/ carpet...


----------

